# Sandao; Yi, Qi, Shi



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2016)

Sandao; Yi, Qi, Shi -  From the blog


----------



## oaktree (Mar 18, 2016)

Well written as usual.


----------



## Zeny (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm curious to know what is your method of training chi and how does it help in your taichi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2016)

Zeny said:


> I'm curious to know what is your method of training chi and how does it help in your taichi.



Well the blog post was not about training qi, but let me put it to you this way, IMO this is the best definition of Qi (energy) I have ever heard and it comes form Traditional Chinese medicine...

from the blog post



> I do not see it as mystical energy or anything special or anything outside of science for that matter. However I do like the simple Chinese description that goes “Strong Qi you are healthy, weak qi you are sick, no qi you are dead”. Qi, to me, is no different than the energy it takes to move your muscles by electrical impulse, not magic, just normal body processes.



So, do you think it helps with taijiquan?


----------



## Zeny (Mar 18, 2016)

I believe that at the higher levels of taijiquan, practising chi is absolutely essential. I have been taught the method and have commenced my practice, but i havent gotten to the stage where i could use it in practice or push hands. Therefore at this stage i am not able to comment more.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 18, 2016)

You should focus more on jing and not qi that is the problem most people have and fail to cultivate correctly they focus to much on qi and don't firm their jing. It is like getting money and you spend all the money in your savings account and then keep borrowing money from others even when you are in the negative or owe money.


----------



## Zeny (Mar 18, 2016)

Jing belongs to the realm of the body while chi belongs to the realm of the mind. If you have great jing but weak chi, you may not be fast enough to act or react with your jing. Thus develop jing first, then supplement it with chi.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 19, 2016)

Zeny said:


> Jing belongs to the realm of the body while chi belongs to the realm of the mind. If you have great jing but weak chi, you may not be fast enough to act or react with your jing. Thus develop jing first, then supplement it with chi.


精 this jing. What are you talking about


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2016)

Zeny said:


> Jing belongs to the realm of the body while chi belongs to the realm of the mind. If you have great jing but weak chi, you may not be fast enough to act or react with your jing. Thus develop jing first, then supplement it with chi.



Chi is controlled by the mind and it is part of your entire body, It does not belong to the mind Mind controls qi and qi controls muscle Yi, Qi, Li.

And do you mean jing, or do you mean jin

Jin from YMAA


----------



## Zeny (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh my bad, i was talking about jin as in fajin, not jing as in jing sheng.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2016)

Zeny said:


> Oh my bad, i was talking about jin as in fajin, not jing as in jing sheng.



Jing shen


----------

